# Greatest Ever (Gimicks)



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

So after reading the greatest ever gear it got me to thinking about some stuff that came out that either was ahead of its time or simply was too far out there to ever become popular. I am trying to think of the gimicky things I have tried over the years that never quite made it with me. I know I am gonna probably get a few people mad with this one but "tracking string" was one item I never liked. I gave it a fair shake but it never quite got it for me. I know some guys loved them an still use them but when practicing it seemed like I got too much variation from shot to shot. . Stuff I saw and laughed about but never bought.............gum to cover your breath smell, the hunter decoy you put in your tresstand to look like a hunter while you were gone and the acorn cruncher. So what else was there?


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

camo. did they not hunt,kill and eat prior to camo.i have to admit,i am a victim of the hype and marketing of camo,i even have a camo thermacell.


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

The butt reamer


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah what was I thinking, how come I didn't think of that one :lol: How would that be for a late night infomercial ?


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

Damn i was gunna say camo too how bout anything thats not a gun (or bow), wool, and a seat to sit on...

Everything else is a gimmick imo

Ok maybe a stretch however you get my drift...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

This is kind of a stretch, but...
Guys that buy/build rifles that will shoot 1" groups at 1000m, but the shooter couldnt hit a pie plate at 50m. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

O! And 75% of fishing lures on the rack are a gimmick. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Anything with a TV hunter's name on it.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

hillbillie said:


> The butt reamer


Combine that with the buck buster knife and you could totally mutilate a deer in a matter of seconds.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

How about a Ron Popeil Pocket Fisherman. :lol:


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

I recently saw a fishing gimmick that was a little remote control boat that trolls a baited hook and line around and when you hook a fish you drive it back in! Ha Ha A decent bass would probably turn that thing into the SS Minnow!


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

woodsman52 said:


> camo. did they not hunt,kill and eat prior to camo


No, basically they didn't.

They just used natural camouflage instead of buying it.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

pescadero said:


> No, basically they didn't.
> 
> They just used natural camouflage instead of buying it.


No, Woodsman is right.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

QDMA








:evilsmile


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Rainman68 said:


> QDMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen! Hilarious!!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Scentloc and other related bs. Set up with the wind in your favor and you don't have to worry about it. It might help if you do everything perfectly, most don't.

As mentioned before...anything related to tv shows. I wouldn't own anything with the name "bone collector" or "buckmasters" ect.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I get a kick out of the new green buck rub slime. 
My 7 yr. old says we have gotta have that dad.


----------



## KGDPD (Nov 8, 2011)

This might be a little off track, but how about all the little maps in the outdoor mags that show us how to ambush deer.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Rainman68 said:


> QDMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blackhawk294 (May 1, 2011)

I gotta go with cover scent gum and any of the spray bottled scent eliminators....

Something about spraying a substance all over your clothes just don't jive with me.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Some great ones here.....I dont know if we could consider QDMA a "greatest" gimick. Only about 4000 hunters in michigan have spent $30 on it in 10+ years....And some of those were free.

Scent lock......And the magic carbon powder is up there, And just about everything with a big buck on the label.......

I am going to go with deer pee in a bottle for the greatest gimick/scam !


----------



## MichHoytHunter (Dec 11, 2011)

swampbuck said:


> I am going to go with deer pee in a bottle for the greatest gimick/scam !


Yah, I've been starting to lean that way too. I did have a big 8 pointer come in to a buck bomb last fall. And a spike lick the can. But other than that they've been a waste. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## youp50 (Jan 14, 2011)

Short Mags (Remember Boddington penning they kick less? Lost respect for him on that one) But I bought one anyway, apparently to prove they kick the same.

QDMA never got me. I do the quality deer meat thing.

Carbon spray soap etc never got me.

Butt remover did and I kind of like it, for use on deer that is.

My current favorite is the "Limestone Sinker" I guess its 'greener'


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

TLWOODS said:


> how about the archery overdraw system.
> every used bow rack in the state will have a few with the overdraw on it. I don't know of anybody that still uses one.


I do.


----------



## rcurrie (Oct 7, 2010)

Ramhunter said:


> The "Cough Suppresor" I always thought they should have marketed it with an anal adaptor so it handle emissions from both ends!


That's what I was thinking too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

youp50 said:


> Butt remover did and I kind of like it, for use on deer that is.


Lmao!



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

my hearing blows after sitting under sirens 30 + years along with all the shooting back in the day without protection.lets just say if i hear a gobble i sit and get ready.i know a few hunters with worse hearing that have tried walkers game ear,sport ear,woodland whisper and had nothing good to say.i have never tried one.sounds like a scam,for $20.00 you go from almost deaf to the woods coming alive.correct me if you had good results.just saying.


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

How about the deer-view mirror?


----------



## SlapchopKid (Aug 10, 2010)

Anyone remember the TURBO NOCK? Lol

Kinda was a pre-cursor to the blazer vanes that everyone uses today. The turbo nock was all plastic and attached where your normal nock would go.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

I overheard a young lady at Dunham's asking a clerk for those "Deer Whistles" to go on her car bumper to repel Deer. She kinda glanced my way as he replied they were out of stock.

I went on about my shopping and a while later I saw her again at Meijer's in the sporting goods department. She was looking over the rack carefully and was thrilled when I moseyed over and told her I knew something better than the Deer whistles...

When she asked what it was, I replied "Brakes"...


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

Lighted knocks!
If you can't find something the size of an arrow 20 yards from your stand how are you going to find a blood drop the size of a pin head 200 yards from your stand when the tracking gets tough?

Speaking of tough tracking, I've had some long nights in the woods on my hands and knees. I have a hard time with red/green color blind. I thought the tracking string on my arrow was going to save me many hours. Fell for it and bought it. Couldn't wait to use it! Here is how it went...
Buck comes in and offers a nice shot. Shot placement is good. He spins off and is gone like a shot. I see the "dental floss" pouring out of the tracker at a nice clip. I'm thinking that this is great! Run all you want boy, I'll be following the string right to you. Then I happend to look down directly below my stand a a huge and increasing pile of white floss. The first bush he ducked under caught and broke the feeble string and he was off and running without my magic tracker. The line came out so easily that its own weight kept it pouring out. Sigh. No magic I guess. Now I have my 14 year old trained to track and does my blood trailing almost at a trot. No more hands and knee crawling, looking for ants and spiders for me. Teaching him too much maybe. Last year his Buck was bigger than mine. I was the proud Papa big time.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

This may take the cake

www.seasonshot.com


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

*.......Load your gun* with Season Shot and let the hunt begin. Watch as your bird is seasoned on impact leaving no harmful waste behind in the environment......ya gotta see this!!!!:lol:
*http://www.seasonshot.com/*


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

youp50 said:


> Butt remover did and I kind of like it, for use on deer that is.


That thing is for deer??


----------



## Davelobi (Feb 14, 2012)

DEDGOOSE said:


> This may take the cake
> 
> www.seasonshot.com


 That IS funny stuff right there.
I sent the link to my hunting/fishing buddy then had the following text conversation with him..

The greatest innovation ever! Hav flavored slugs? Whats your flavor? 
.
Ha. Thinking teriyaki for my muzzle loader.
.
Barbecue might not be bad
.
Tenderizer bullets? Instant jerky?
.
Ya what next
.
I want homing bullets that I can shoot from my porch swing. They will fly around the woods till they hit a nice Buck. Then I might as well get the tracking gutting dragging robot so I can stay on the swing
.
The wife can take over from there
.
Right


----------



## 3006 (May 16, 2000)

ozonics

Scent block spray stuff

Scentlok and other similar clothing

battery powered socks

mineral blocks during hunting season - they are for spring....


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Quack Addict said:


> Is that "Bood Tracker" flashlight any good? I always thought it was a gimmick..
> 
> There's many more...


We have green and blue headlamps to use in a tactical night situation that helps us see blood if we have too..


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen the thing to get rid of a deers sixth sense?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

monczunski said:


> Has anyone ever seen the thing to get rid of a deers sixth sense?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yep,,,, head out and sit in your stand armed only with your camera...:rant:

It only works that one time though.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Internet sites like this where you think you can read some posts and be a great fisherman or hunter.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Buck on the Bag food plot seed

The wonder boner


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

How about all the small accessories that come in camo. Perfect for loosing in the woods and selling you another. I use more oragne or bright paint and tape to mark all my stuff so I don't loose it all. Knives, flachlights, phone covers, GPS units. There must thousands in the woods.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Queer Deer: For that buck with an alternative lifestyle


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Camo baby clothes.

They suckered my wife into thinking i am taking my 6 month old out deer hunting.....

LOL

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Copper116 (Sep 3, 2007)

I know guys that have to have the perfect matching camo patterns... they spends hundreds of dollars on camo and all the hyped "advertised" products... like was said earlier... I've hunted many a year in jeans and a t-shirt and have had plenty of success... I don't mean getting a deer every hunt or every season but I've tracked and approached many deer and they never knew I was there. There's more to being a good hunter than looking good in the woods. The camo I do have is old, tattered and faded... but the deer don't seem to mind I guess cause they keep coming around. Hunt with your head, not your wallet.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

hillbillie said:


> The butt reamer


 yeah,,,lol the butt corer was the first thing i thought of. but then so was all those scents, scent blockers,,, i think most of the crap that gets toted out into the woods by hunters now days would have left our grandfathers scratching there heads . range finders, gps, so many shortcuts, and fixes for problems that don't really exist.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

swampbuck said:


> Some great ones here.....I dont know if we could consider QDMA a "greatest" gimick. Only about 4000 hunters in michigan have spent $30 on it in 10+ years....And some of those were free.
> 
> Scent lock......And the magic carbon powder is up there, And just about everything with a big buck on the label.......
> 
> I am going to go with deer pee in a bottle for the greatest gimick/scam !


 lol every time i think of doe in heat pure estrus urine, or what ever, i picture a bunch of geeky fellows in white lab coate with a funnel and a pocket full of little bottle following a bunch of doe around all day, in the hopes of being in the right spot when they pee....lol and look at all the bottles of that stuff that are on the shelves, how many deer do they have to be able to fill all those bottles? its amaising any deer are left in the woods.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

john warren said:


> lol every time i think of doe in heat pure estrus urine, or what ever, i picture a bunch of geeky fellows in white lab coate with a funnel and a pocket full of little bottle following a bunch of doe around all day, in the hopes of being in the right spot when they pee....lol and look at all the bottles of that stuff that are on the shelves, how many deer do they have to be able to fill all those bottles? its amaising any deer are left in the woods.


Hey, that and fox urine works great! Soak the vehicle passenger air filter with it and the jerk that screwed you over will spend months trying to find the source of the stench. Works on crappy bosses, ex wires, you name it!


----------



## mj6131 (Aug 30, 2009)

harpo1 said:


> How about a Ron Popeil Pocket Fisherman. :lol:


 Saw a guy fishing with one of these off the pier in South Haven a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

What about the Bark Silencer...literally a piece of cloth with tie strings on it that you tie around the tree. Supposed to keep your hunting clothes from making noise against the tree when you move. How about this.. lean forward a little when you turn... no more noise.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

How about the "Moon Phase" time chart. It looks like today's prime time (during legal hours) was from 12:45pm-3:35pm. That's when the moon is "Under Foot". You may as well not bother hunting this evening. LMAO


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

This has to be one of the more entertaining forums ive read...sure they did it different in the past but did guys consistently shoot the quality of deer we shoot now? I'm a firm believer in scent CONTROL not scent eliminator...gotta try your best to stay undetected and play the winds right.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

UV killer is the one that cracks me up. Man has been hunting deer for ages, and now all of a sudden, the deer can see you because your hunting clothes glow. What a crock!


----------



## Masscity (Sep 17, 2012)

Starlight blood hound. Used it once and everything in the woods was glowing. Wonder how much Jackie Bushman made off that?


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

Quack Addict said:


> Nitrogen tire inflation
> 
> Chevy Volt / Nissan Leaf
> 
> ...


Yes, I agree, and ESPECIALLY for Nitrogen tire inflation!!!

How about the UV laundry soap...right up there with the scent masking gum!


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> That thing is for deer??


 That is FUNNY!


----------



## costanza (Nov 7, 2006)

GIDEON said:


> Queer Deer: For that buck with an alternative lifestyle


 "Not that there's any thing wrong with that!"


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Barack Obama....


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

mj6131 said:


> Saw a guy fishing with one of these off the pier in South Haven a couple of weeks ago.



Whats funny is i bought one of these at a garage sale, just for ****s and giggles, ended up selling it on ebay for 30.00, when i bought it for 3.00, ask the guy at south haven if he got it off ebay? haha


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> gum to cover your breath smell


Was hunting with a buddy, went to his blind for some mid afternoon lunch, ended up sticking around for the remainder of the hunt.
There was NOTHING moving in the woods.

He's rifling through his backpack just looking at crap he had "over the years" and he looks up at me, starts chuckling and says

"I know just the thing we need to turn the tides in our favor"

And he whips out a faded out pack of "GUM-O-FLAGE" and holds it up like a trident commercial. All that was missing was the star/glint and the **TING** from his teeth.

Man we both busted out laughing, hunt was over. Tried a piece, supposed to be like alfalpha, soy, woodchips, bark, leaves, god knows what?

Started chewing, we both looked at each other, and gave each other the shoulder shrug "hmm not bad" 

another round of laughter...


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Actually the bark silencer is great. What, do you hunt leaning forward all day? It's when you lean forward that the noise is made. 
I just use a long sleeve Camo tshirt and tie it at the sleeves. Works great and takes up minimal room in the pack.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Actually the bark silencer is great. What, do you hunt leaning forward all day? It's when you lean forward that the noise is made.
> I just use a long sleeve Camo tshirt and tie it at the sleeves. Works great and takes up minimal room in the pack.


 great idea..thanks


----------



## Hardwoods89 (Oct 8, 2008)

it hasn't been widely marketed but I saw in the back of a waterfowl magazine awhile back a silhouette mini duck or goose body that is actually a hat for a hunter to where....as if there aren't enough hunting accidents where a hunter mistook something that vaguely resembled an animal for an actual animal......


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

"The North American Hunting club" and "Buckmasters". 
"BDC" reticles in scopes. What am I doing wrong where I can't sit and watch a deer that's in range for 10 minutes before I shoot it? Oh yeah, I hunted the NLP before the tubriculosis scare where getting a doe permit was a miracle and even more of a miracle was seeing a deer with horns in a sea of does.


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

MichHoytHunter said:


> ^^^
> Dare I say it? Fords. Lol jkjk
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I got your back on this one. Fords are the perfect gimmick.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

All the fish finders with fish I. D.--- its an outright lie/gimmick to sell product. little fish, medium fish, big fish, great big fish:lol:
Fish show up big, medium and small on the screen based on where they are in the transducer cone. center of the cone obviously produces a stronger signal and transmits larger on the screen.


----------

